# Fall Hawg Hunt Hoedown



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok, so weather permitting and such, we were thinking about getting out to West Branch for a fall cold water period Muskie Hawg hunt hoedown on Nov 15-16 ( and maybe the 14th if I can get outta work). It's my friend Chuck's birthday and we're considering camping, grilling, campfire and all that. Does this sound like fun or what ? I encourage all to come out and join us... whatcha think ? Everyones invited especially those of you who read or post here or on my board, and especially folks who I dont get to hang or fish with. We are out for the big girls... plenty of water to fish for everyone .... so come out and fish with me and my buds :B 
interested ?........................ Muskie Guy


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I won't be able to camp but will definitely fish and stop in at the camp grounds to have a beverage and compare notes for a while. Sounds like fun. I just took the wife and kids camping there two weeks ago.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Cool ! We are hoping to get some people out on the water to possibly stir up the big one ! :B


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Does the State Park Campground still have their full service sites up this time of year? Sounds like a good time, if I can bring the camper my wife would be all about it. If not, instead, I'd have to bring a friend. I can fish with anyone but I prefer to sleep with my wife.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm hoping so ... I'll call and find out


----------



## LUCIUS (Nov 22, 2007)

I will be out with Madmac. Sounds like fun!

Bob


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Cool ... Lots of water to cover so I'm hoping the weather is good and all you guys come out to fish !:T


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

im pretty sure magnus and I would be down for some hawg huntin. ill talk to him and find out.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I may stop by your campground if the big lake is too rough for perching. Can you post what campsite you will be at when you make the reservation?
I'll be fishing but not for muskie unfortunately.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

The camp ground at West Brach is open in November although they only have about 40 to 45 sites that are "open" and do have electric....Most of the sites look like they are not on the water so we may have to pull our boats each evening.....I cant wait....I hope the weather is decent. I dont care about cold....long as I can stay dry. Also, the nightly camping fee is discounted in the "off" months, $22.00 a night instead of $25.00. But they are not taking reservations... you register when you get there


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Hawg hunt huh, Phil and i will make it for awhile Saturday. Hey Steve when r u thinkin about going? Did you guys say anything about times or campgounds specifically? Let me know -Seth


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey muskie guy are you trolling or casting? I'll be trolling i haven't got much into casting. Steve you troll only too right?


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Yo magnus, i'll ride up to Phildo's I wanna go up too...


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I mostly troll but I'll be there 3 days so we may try some casting






magnus said:


> Hey muskie guy are you trolling or casting? I'll be trolling i haven't got much into casting. Steve you troll only too right?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Depends on the weather and moon times. I'll let you know when it gets closer. I mostly troll but every once in a while stop and cast a bit. I haven't caught one casting yet. Don't know if my heart could take a strike on a figure 8. lol I've got some 10" Tuff Shads coming so I hope to do some deep trolling on the east end. My brother Bob (Lucius) got a nice 38" on one a few weeks ago. I got a juvie 28" Friday afternoon but it has been slow. I've been getting one or two short rips every time out but not to many hook-ups.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I got out and fished with the Clines for 4.5 hours Monday we marked schools of bait fish but got skunked. We only fished the west end bridge to just past Rogers hump. It looks like the shad are really starting to school up tight the fishing should pickup good in the next few weeks the water was 47 deg and down around 5 feet. I got picked for jury duty that week so it will be a very interesting week for me.


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Yo magnus, i'll ride up to Phildo's I wanna go up too...


I think we are going to go Saturday Eli so come up to my place first. I think matt is comin. I am going to be with the three guys who looked like criminals in those big steelhead pics last winter. Ahhhhhhahaha


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

tinkerbell... Ha!


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

only one week to go !!:B


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I think we have a full moon coming up that weekend !


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

full moon huh?......can't beat that.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Full moon is Thursday. Moonset is shortly after sunrise Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

hmmm hard for me to get on the water that early ... I usually sleep a bit and cook camp breakfast ... I'm usually and after 9am type


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Muskie_Guy said:


> hmmm hard for me to get on the water that early ... I usually sleep a bit and cook camp breakfast ... I'm usually and after 9am type


Great! I'll be in for breakfast @ 0800. lol Just kidding. You could go out early and head in for breakfast at 0830 or so.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

we'll be coming for sat. what time should we get there? should we bring anything to eat or drink for the camp.....i. e. beers, dawgs etc.? if so anyone got any preferences?


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

The 10 day forcast calls for cold rain and sleet on Saturday/Sunday.Between 35 and 42 degrees. (Perfect for muskie fishing!) But, you can never count on the forcasts 10 days out.
Tod and I will come out and help stir up the big ones Saturday and possibly Sunday.


.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I imagine we will be on the water between 9 and 10... ( sometimes we stay up late ) I know we will be grillin.... And I plan on havin a fire...




Stripers4Life said:


> we'll be coming for sat. what time should we get there? should we bring anything to eat or drink for the camp.....i. e. beers, dawgs etc.? if so anyone got any preferences?


----------



## Hilde (Oct 21, 2008)

What is the muskie hawg hoedown you guys are talking about? My father and I have been fishing for muskie every wknd this year with no luck, I caught a 36" one by myself on west branch but he wasnt with me unfortunately. We are running out of time this year and I want more than anything for him to catch a muskie, god knows we have tried. where do you guys think our best chance to get one this year is? like what lake, what spots on the lake, what lures to use, should we troll or cast, how fast, how much line etc.... Any advice anyone can give us or any knowledge anyone can share with us would be greatly appreciated, he deserves to get one for all the effort he has put forth and the time and money we have invested in muskie fishing and we constantly get skunked. please if anyone can help we can surely use it. I am beginning to think these muskies are a myth like the loch ness monster!


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Hilde said:


> What is the muskie hawg hoedown you guys are talking about? My father and I have been fishing for muskie every wknd this year with no luck, I caught a 36" one by myself on west branch but he wasnt with me unfortunately. We are running out of time this year and I want more than anything for him to catch a muskie, god knows we have tried. where do you guys think our best chance to get one this year is? like what lake, what spots on the lake, what lures to use, should we troll or cast, how fast, how much line etc.... Any advice anyone can give us or any knowledge anyone can share with us would be greatly appreciated, he deserves to get one for all the effort he has put forth and the time and money we have invested in muskie fishing and we constantly get skunked. please if anyone can help we can surely use it. I am beginning to think these muskies are a myth like the loch ness monster!


Hilde, what have you been trying/using?


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I had an idea that maybe I could get some guys who haven't given up for the season to get out and camp, grill and fish for a trophy. West Branch holds some huge fish and I'm hoping one of us who comes out will get a 50 or better. It's an opportunity to get out, meet new guys, hang out and maybe even learn something new... West Branch usually gives up a fall hawg and maybe we might just be there at the right time.. but mostly it's about havin fun trying...... November 14-15-16th West Branch. I'll be on CB channel 17. I dont have a marine radio yet... I'll be in the Sea Nymph with the huge net you cant miss flyin in the wind (kwick kradle)... everyone is invited and welcome. my cell works on parts of the lake so send me a p.m. if you want my number .... This is not a tournament or competition.. just guys looking for the hawg:B 






Hilde said:


> What is the muskie hawg hoedown you guys are talking about? My father and I have been fishing for muskie every wknd this year with no luck, I caught a 36" one by myself on west branch but he wasnt with me unfortunately. We are running out of time this year and I want more than anything for him to catch a muskie, god knows we have tried. where do you guys think our best chance to get one this year is? like what lake, what spots on the lake, what lures to use, should we troll or cast, how fast, how much line etc.... Any advice anyone can give us or any knowledge anyone can share with us would be greatly appreciated, he deserves to get one for all the effort he has put forth and the time and money we have invested in muskie fishing and we constantly get skunked. please if anyone can help we can surely use it. I am beginning to think these muskies are a myth like the loch ness monster!


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm on the water in the AM tomorrow ... looking forward to seeing you guys... if you come to the campground ( like after 6 ) I have a white chevy astro van :B ...


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

It has been a few years since I have seen so many hard core muskie fishermen out in this kind of weather its good to see. I had to leave at 1400 with the skunk and a donation to the muskie gods of one of my favorite lures. But that will happen every now and then  The only fish I heard of was a low 30s fish from Mad Macs boat. Were any more caught after I left? It was good meeting and talking to Capt-Muskey at the ramp when I was leaving. I will try to make it out Sunday this is my favorite time of year.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Followed Guy and his group in just before dark. They were leaving. The weather Sunday will be too bad for our boats. Nice meeting and talking to you guys. Didn't meet Capt Muskie and was looking for Magnus and his group but got no answer when I called. Hope someone else got a fish. We sure worked for ours. One fish in two days and 15 hours of trolling. lol


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

MadMac said:


> Followed Guy and his group in just before dark. They were leaving. The weather Sunday will be too bad for our boats. Nice meeting and talking to you guys. Didn't meet Capt Muskie and was looking for Magnus and his group but got no answer when I called. Hope someone else got a fish. We sure worked for ours. One fish in two days and 15 hours of trolling. lol


Great to meet ya Steve ! ... hope we can do it again this spring ! maybe you can slide down to Saltfork

Friday was a beautiful day but the bait was scattered.. Saturday was fine until afternoon when the showers kicked up but we were ready and dressed for it... Lots more Bait Saturday and I thought for sure one of us would hook up with the constant fronts moving through ... I was looking perfect... We did run the big baits ... Plows, 8 and 10 inch Tuffs , Pensie Pikie, Legend Perchbaits, Grannies and Jakes... u name it .... Thanks to all who showed... Mad Mac did get a fat little 32 on a 10 inch Tuff on Saturday... But we didn't have much encouragement to fish Sunday .... Oh yeah I got a flat on my van on the way home ~~~ brrr .... just my luck


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I never made it out. I worked on Fri. and Sat and figured I would be the only one out today. And knowing my luck lately I would have caught a cold and nothing else!

Good job Steve! Thats cool someone caught one.

I'm with Guy, lets get together in the Spring.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished Saturday with my son Tod, after about 4 hours of trolling he was too cold to care anymore. Not one strike  . It was nice talking with fffffish at the ramp, and thanks for the stickers. I'll put them on the truck and boat for next spring.
well, I guess it's about time to start digging out the ice gear.


.


----------

